# Equivalent videocacheview sur mac ?



## peji78 (3 Mars 2009)

hello tous

je cherche un équivalent de VideoCacheView sur mac. 
ce petit utilitaire (très petit même : 56kB!!) permet de récupérer des fichiers dans le cache des navigateurs web (IE, firefox), mais seulement sur PC...
c'est super pratique pour récupérer des vidéos sur des sites où on n'est pas censé pouvoir le faire (exemple: le site de l'émission tv Taratata).
ça me permet de convertir ensuite les fichiers pour les visionner sur mon iPhone.

pour l'instant, je fais tourner VideoCacheView sur Fusion, mais je préfèrerais utiliser une solution mac native...

des idées ?
merci d'avance...


----------



## nemo77 (3 Mars 2009)

Dans Safari allez sur la page de la vidéo puis ouvrez la fenêtre Activité (menu Fenêtre). Là Safari liste tous les éléments constituant la page. Le contenu vidéo se repère aisément à son poids exprimé en "Mo".


----------



## peji78 (3 Mars 2009)

oui, je connais cette astuce. je m'en suis servi assez longtemps pour télécharger les vidéos de taratata. 
mais depuis qu'ils utilisent les services de kewego pour leur videos en ligne, ce truc ne fonctionne plus. en fait, ça marche pour quelques videos, mais pas pour l'intégrale d'une émission par exemple. en récupérant l'adresse du fichier via le moniteur d'activité de safari, puis en essayant de télécharger ce fichier, tout ce qu'on obtient c'est un fichier html... voir ci-dessous...
Voir la pièce jointe 20230


----------



## schwebb (3 Mars 2009)

Hello,

Sujet multi-traité, tu trouveras vite un logiciel qui te conviendra, gratuit ou payant.

Perso, j'utilise Cosmopod. Payant (7 dollars...), il intègre un bouton dans la barre de Safari, comme tu peux le voir sur la capture ci-dessous. Il est esthétique, pratique, simple, et peut presque tout enregistrer; ensuite, il convertit, intègre à iTunes ou pas, bref tout est paramétrable.
Un excellent petit logiciel.


----------



## nemo77 (3 Mars 2009)

à lire, avec tout les posts des intervenants ... toujours intéressant 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128813/recuperer-les-clips-youtube-et-dailymotion


----------



## peji78 (3 Mars 2009)

merci pour vos réponses.
en fait je connais tous ces softs et plugins pour downloader des videos sur youtube et dailymotion.
mon problème est plus spécifique. je veux télécharger des videos sur le site mytaratata.com
jusqu'à l'année dernière, je passais par la fenêtre activité de safari pour les récupérer.
mais depuis qu'ils utilisent kewego, ce n'est plus possible, en tout cas pour les émissions entières.
leurs fichiers sont protégés (voir capture d'écran dans mon précédent post). ce qui rend les utilitaires habituels comme cosmopod inopérants...
la parade consiste à utiliser un viewer de cache, comme VideoCacheView, mais qui n'existe que sur PC.
j'ai essayé de faire la même chose avec le plugin CacheViewer pour firefox, mais sans succès...
ma question était donc : existe-t-il un équivalent de VideoCacheView sur Mac ?


----------

